# دراسة كتابية عن تحريم الخمر في الكتاب المقدس



## youssef hachem (17 يوليو 2008)

تحية مباركة
اسمحوا لي ان اضع هذا الرابط  نقلا عن منتدى المسيحيين العرب...وهو يتناول تحريم الخمر في الكتاب المقدس.
http://www.ch-arab.com/vb/showthread.php?t=586


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 يوليو 2008)

لا اقرأ شيئاً لل " اخ " جورج ​


----------



## youssef hachem (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دراسة كتابية عن تحريم الخمر في الكتاب المقدس*

تحية وسلام
الاخت المحترمة
بما انك ذكرت عدم حب قراءة اي شيء للاخ جورج...هلا وضحت لنا الامر لكي نستفيد من خبرتك!!


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2008)

اذا كنا نعتمد على تشريعات من العهد القديم فلمَ لا نرجم الزواني ايضا و نعتبر المرأة نجسة عند حيضها ؟​ 
لا يصح ان نأخذ ما يعجبنا من التشريعات و نترك ما لا يعجبنا ​ 
اما في العهد الجديد اخي المبارك .. ​ 
الآيات الخاصة بالسكر ( فقط )​ 


[q-bible]لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَا فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَ السُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَ الْعَهَرِ لاَ بِالْخِصَامِ وَ الْحَسَدِ. ( رو 13:13 )[/q-bible]​ 

[q-bible]وَ لاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، ( اف 18:5 )[/q-bible]​ 


[q-bible]وَ أَمَّا الآنَ فَكَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مَدْعُوٌّ أَخاً زَانِياً أَوْ طَمَّاعاً أَوْ عَابِدَ وَثَنٍ أَوْ شَتَّاماً أَوْ سِكِّيراً أَوْ خَاطِفاً أَنْ لاَ تُخَالِطُوا وَ لاَ تُؤَاكِلُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا. ( كو1 11:5 )[/q-bible]​ 
[q-bible]وَ لاَ سَارِقُونَ وَ لاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَ لاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَ لاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَ لاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. (كو1 10:6 )[/q-bible]​ 

[q-bible]لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَا فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَ بِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ. ( رو 13:13 )[/q-bible]​ 



[q-bible]وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، ( اف 18:5 )[/q-bible]​

[q-bible]وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَكَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مَدْعُوٌّ أَخاً زَانِياً أَوْ طَمَّاعاً أَوْ عَابِدَ وَثَنٍ أَوْ شَتَّاماً أَوْ سِكِّيراً أَوْ خَاطِفاً أَنْ لاَ تُخَالِطُوا وَلاَ تُؤَاكِلُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا. ( كو1 11:5 )[/q-bible]​

[q-bible]وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ. ( اف 18:5 )[/q-bible]​ 

الآيات الخاصة بالادمان​ 





[q-bible]غَيْرَ مُدْمِنِ الْخَمْرِ، وَلاَ ضَرَّابٍ، وَلاَ طَامِعٍ بِالرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ، بَلْ حَلِيماً، غَيْرَ مُخَاصِمٍ، وَلاَ مُحِبٍّ لِلْمَالِ ( تيموثاوس1 3:3 ) [/q-bible]​ 






[q-bible]لأَنَّ زَمَانَ الْحَيَاةِ الَّذِي مَضَى يَكْفِينَا لِنَكُونَ قَدْ عَمِلْنَا إِرَادَةَ الأُمَمِ، سَالِكِينَ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ، وَ إِدْمَانِ الْخَمْرِ، وَالْبَطَرِ، وَالْمُنَادَمَاتِ، وَعِبَادَةِ الأَوْثَانِ الْمُحَرَّمَةِ ( بط1 3:4 )[/q-bible] ​ 



[q-bible]

كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الشَّمَامِسَةُ ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، لاَ ذَوِي لِسَانَيْنِ، غَيْرَ مُولَعِينَ بِالْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، وَلاَ طَامِعِينَ بِالرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ ( تيموثاوس1 8:3 ) ​ 
[/q-bible]



[q-bible]كَذَلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ بِالْقَدَاسَةِ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ ( تيطس 3:2 ) [/q-bible]​ 




ارجو الانتباه لكلمة *الخمر* الكثير دلالة الادمان و ليس *الخمر* فقط ​ 




ذُكر شرب *الخمر* وحده بدون السكر او الادمان مرة واحدة فقط في الانجيل​ 




[q-bible]

حَسَنٌ أَنْ لاَ تَأْكُلَ لَحْماً وَ لاَ تَشْرَبَ خَمْراً وَلاَ شَيْئاً يَصْطَدِمُ بِهِ أَخُوكَ أَوْ يَعْثُرُ أَوْ يَضْعُفُ. ( رو 21:14 ) ​ 
[/q-bible]




و اقترنت بأكل اللحم .. و ذكر سببه​ 



فهو نوع من الزهد و الصوم .. ليس هو الحالة العادية الابتعاد عنه ​ 




و الشرط الآخر هو السبب ​ 




لا تشرب خمراً اذا عثرت اخاً لك في الانسانية او ضعّفته ليس اكثر​ 




لم يقل لا تشرب خمرا لأن فيه الخلاعة او غيرها من الصفات السيئة .. بل فقط كن محتاط الا تعثر احدا في عملك هذا ​ 




و ليس بالضرورة ان يكون العمل هذا هو عثرة و لكن بعض الناس نفوسها ضعيفة تجعل من اللاشيء خطيئة​ 





يا ربي يسوع امنحنا روحك القدوس حتى نفهم كلمات انجيلك المقدس​ 




آمين​


----------

